# drosophila melanogaster



## julian camilo (Jun 11, 2006)

hello

does anybody know where to buy these online in the uk? i have some L1 that are too small for d.hydei and im panicking. thank you.

best wishes

julian camilo


----------



## Ian (Jun 11, 2006)

I have about 20 odd cultures of these...or shall I say did, but the melanogaster got into the heidii (or, not so sure its this species, but they are about twice the size...), and was mixed. So I balled them all together. Sighs. I will try and separate them all anyhow...if you are int in a couple of weeks.

Other than that, don't know off hand.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 11, 2006)

ok thanks. i think it will be too late by then, for better or worse (theyll all be dead or as i hope, theyll step up and catch the hydei when theyre hungry and brave enough). thank you for offering though.


----------



## infinity (Jun 11, 2006)

livefoodsdirect have them but they're not obvious on the site- type flies in the search thingy...

also livefoods.co.uk have them.

I have a culture from a month ago still going - living off just mashed potato and cornmeal!  still fresh, still producing


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 11, 2006)

thank you for that, i just ordered two from livefoodsdirect. have you ordered from them before, are you sure its melanogaster? i just want to be sure.


----------



## infinity (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah, forget what site it's from, i think lifefoodsdirect...

the flightless are the melanogaster- i recognise them from the lab, think i should have said, if you can find the wingless on that site (often out of stock) they're a little smaller than melanogaster. All in all both good sites but you get them in those annoying square tubs with appley smelling goo inside. smart thing to do would be to transfer about 20 of the adults to a new container with one of the many media mentioned elsewhere in the forum (not gonna argue which is best, everyone has their favourites), and maintain the stock like that.


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 12, 2006)

ok thank you. hopefully theyll arrive tomorrow, i ordered two of the "flightless". ive just chucked some hydei in with the L1s, and luckily some of them caught some fruit flies, though most still just run away, so itd be nice to have these smaller ones to make easier for them all to eat. ive tried making a few fruit fly recipes ive seen around that people swear by but i always succumb to mites, and/or media drying out (even though it was pretty much liquid to begin with). i'll keep trying though. thank you for tipoff.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

livefooduk are good. also, blades boilogical sell 10 different types in starter cultures

http://www.blades-bio.co.uk/


----------

